# Ideas to leverage good publicity needed!



## kcw3 (Dec 2, 2006)

So, get this extremely good luck...One of my shirts was mentioned and shown during a piece on a celebrity on CNN two days ago. The reporter was saying that it would be a perfect match for the celebrity (in a good way as they complimented the shirt). I knew something had to be up when several orders came in at once for the same shirt!

It is not quite as good as the celebrity wearing it and it was about a 5 second piece, but still exciting! Now I just need to figure out how to leverage it!

It was good timing because I had a ton of promos about ready to go out to targeted retailers. They had already been printed, so I just added a sticker saying something like "as featured on CNN..." Any other suggestions? I have, of course, updated my website to include this info. I really need to come up with some ways to take advantage of this free plug!

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds like you've covered it pretty well. If you can get a copy of the video showing the mention, you could put the video on your site.

You could also try contactanycelebrity.com and try to send that t-shirt to the celebrity in question.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

That is very cool. What is your web address and which design was it? Good luck capitalizing on the CNN mention.

Ken


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

perrolocodesigns said:


> That is very cool. What is your web address and which design was it? Good luck capitalizing on the CNN mention.
> 
> Ken


Feel free to send the original poster a Private Message with this question since they can't post their URL here in the forum.

If there's no link in their member profile or in their signature, it could be a sign that they want to keep that information private (or it could mean that they haven't gotten around to adding it ).


----------

